# Replacing trim where linoleum meets tub



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

After you're sure you got all the mold and it's dry, you can apply a small composite molding to the floor. Silicone the tub to the molding and the molding to the floor.
Ron


----------



## jedispork (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks. I have been scrubbing this crack with a tooth brush and also shoving paper towels in there and scrapping with a putty knife. The black dirt that comes out seems to be endless. I'm going to give it another go but the only way to get all of this would be to tear everything apart and replace the wood. I don't see signs of mold anywhere else in the room. Just where water has dripped down the tub to the floor. 

Hopefully after its dried and caulked I won't have anymore problems. I know that vinegar is one of the best mold killers but you can never get it all. Still bugs me that its there. Seems almost any house I'm in no matter how expensive always has black gunk in bathroom crevices.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jedispork said:


> thanks. I have been scrubbing this crack with a tooth brush and also shoving paper towels in there and scrapping with a putty knife. The black dirt that comes out seems to be endless. I'm going to give it another go but the only way to get all of this would be to tear everything apart and replace the wood. I don't see signs of mold anywhere else in the room. Just where water has dripped down the tub to the floor.
> 
> Hopefully after its dried and caulked I won't have anymore problems. I know that vinegar is one of the best mold killers but you can never get it all. Still bugs me that its there. Seems almost any house I'm in no matter how expensive always has black gunk in bathroom crevices.


I thought chlorine based products were used for mold.
Ron


----------



## jedispork (Jun 15, 2010)

I've read on several sites that household bleach is a poor mold killer. It can actually turn into food for the mold. Commercial products might be different. I've seen other reports that vinegar is a much better mold killer.

The main objective is to remove as much of the mold as possible and control humidity since you can never get all of it as it grows down into the wood. Mold is often embedded into the wood your house is built with and only needs moisture to activate. Often sanding still leaves mold stains and helps to spread to the rest of the house!

A guy that researches this stuff emailed me a while back and said sometimes after doing a good cleanup you can prevent it from spreading with polyurethane sealers. Kiltz can also turn into mold food. 

I'm being hopeful that only this small area that was constantly abused by water is where it is.


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

As mentioned above, there are composite (plastic) trim pieces that can be used. Went to google it for you but this item popped up first and thought it might be more for you and the dogs.

http://plumbing.hardwarestore.com/51-290-misc-repair/floor-and-tub-molding--679985.aspx


Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------

